
Oristand – A New Kind of Stand Up Desk - devNoise
http://oristand.co
======
embro
I wish this could hold a 27 inch monitor.

------
devNoise
This looks good if you're using a laptop. Unfortunately this doesn't work as
well for people with a large monitor or dual monitor setup.

------
burnallofit
A better, cheaper option is to build your own:
[http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dolla...](http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dollars.html)

~~~
devNoise
While a cheaper option, it isn't easy to remove when you want to sit down.

